# Canadian PSA's



## pascalthepommie (Oct 18, 2020)

Any Canadian Furries have a favourite PSA? Like this one from the earl 90's


----------



## Mambi (Oct 18, 2020)

pascalthepommie said:


> Any Canadian Furries have a favourite PSA? Like this one from the earl 90's



OMG I grew up on this and laughed my teen ass off every single time I heard it! To this day if I want my lover to laugh I just say "Don't you PUT it in your mouth..." and they just know, man! <LOL>

This one was my favourite though...your "typical" attacker with a sword!!! <heehee>At 1:00 in, "the bored narrator casually saying "this...represents immenient danger" while a man runs screaming like a madman waving a machette like a lunatic. Gee, you think? <LOL>


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 18, 2020)

Meanwhile over in Britain, we had children being run over by tractors and trains and being electrocuted by the high voltage lines in a rather graphic manner.


----------



## pascalthepommie (Oct 18, 2020)

DergenTheDragon said:


> Meanwhile over in Britain, we had children being run over by tractors and trains and being electrocuted by the high voltage lines in a rather graphic manner.


I could be wrong but wasn't there one about a child being drowned or something? I heard about it a few years ago but I forget where in the UK it was from


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 18, 2020)

Probably, I tended to erase them from my mind. But that sounds like something we would do


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 18, 2020)

_Easy._


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Oct 18, 2020)

Now I feel super old. Thanks.


----------



## Punji (Oct 19, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> _Easy._



Way back when I remember thinking those were real, but I could never find any in our house.

Ironic that they were about truth in advertising and critical analysis. In my defence I was pretty dumb at the time.


----------



## luffy (Oct 19, 2020)

my bf is canadian, so he showed me a bunch of these.  they are terrifying lol

I also know of some weird/creepy English ones from my dad being english


----------

